

iWork "free" only for Macs purchased after Oct 01, 2013 - pt
http://www.apple.com/mac/keynote/
From the fine print:<p>&quot;Keynote is free on the Mac App Store for qualifying Mac computers purchased on or after October 1, 2013.&quot;<p>So disappointed to learn that Keynote is not really free for everyone :(
======
fidz
Yet, keynote in the iCloud Web App is free for everyone who have iCloud
account.

------
pt
From the fine print:

"Keynote is free on the Mac App Store for qualifying Mac computers purchased
on or after October 1, 2013."

So disappointed to learn that Keynote is not really free for everyone :(

